# a year ago



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

Dylan went for his last car ride. he wimpered the entire five minute ride to the vet. While the vet was preparing the mixuture, I told him he was going to heaven. He looked confused, maybe because I said "he" not "we". I knew the exact moment his spirit left his body. Then we had to go, and his beautiful furry shell was there on the floor. The next morning, I asked for a "sign". A few minutes later, I looked down into my coffee cup and there was one lone piece of hair. Then, I was reading in my Bible, and closed my eyes envisioning what I'd read, and then I got the best sign I could ask for... I saw Dylan sitting there, tall and proud, very GSD, right there beside the Throne. I miss him, but it's different because I know he's not lost, he's not dead; his spirit is alive and very well and he's where I want to be. I just have to wait my turn.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:thumbup: So true. Also gone but not forgotten, for they always remain in your heart.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

This seriously made me cry! Isn't it amazing how they touch our hearts and lives...and will never be forgotten! I'm so sorry for your loss...and even a year later, it just doesn't get easier. You'll be together again one day...and he'll be waiting for you!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Godspeed Dylan. I know you are in good company up there. :halogsd::halogsd::halogsd:


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

GSDLoverII said:


> Godspeed Dylan. I know you are in good company up there. :halogsd::halogsd::halogsd:


He sure is.


----------



## dakotachloe (Dec 27, 2011)

Is that Dylan in your profile picture? Because he looks just like my Duncan, same coloring, same face. Gorgeous. Hope they can find each other at the bridge.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

This made me cry. What a beautiful sign you got from Dylan.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. they say as time passes the memories bring a smile first w/ tears and then the smile. I think your boy sent that hair from the bridge to say mom Im playing up here but Im still watching.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry of your loss of Dylan. What wonder story of your fur baby... made me cry. I'm glad you where able to find comfort in seeing Dylan again. He is waiting for you at the pearly gates... until you meet again.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Beautiful tribute. He'll always be in your heart.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

@Dakota: yes, that is Dylan. who is in your avatar?

after I got back from the vets that night, i sent a text message to a few close friends; i told them dylan is teaching Jesus how to play hall-ball. he was over-the-top ball crazy. 

i always figured i'd be a total wreck after he left. but, i do miss him and don't misunderstand, but i'm not mourning... it's not that gut-wrenching agonizing can't get out of bed heartache i always anticipated. just knowing where he is, this makes it bareable. 

thanks everyone.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

@Dakota -- I'm sorry for the "dumb" question. Gorgeous boy, yes they look very similar.


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

*I Wish Someone Had Given Jesus a Dog*
_I wish someone had given Jesus a dog
As loyal and loving as mine
To sleep by His manger and gaze in His eyes
And adore Him for being divine.
As our Lord grew to manhood His faithful dog
Would have followed Him all through the day
While He preached to the crowds and made the sick well
And knelt in the garden to pray.
It is sad to remember that Christ went away
To face death alone and apart
With no tender dog following close behind
To comfort its Master's Heart.
And when Jesus rose on that Easter morn
How happy He would have been
As His dog kissed His hands and barked its delight
For The One who died for all men.
Well, the Lord has a dog now, I just sent Him mine
the old pal so dear to me
And I smile through my tears on this first day alone
Knowing they're in eternity. 

_I have always liked this poem, and it has brought me comfort (as well as tears) over the years when one of our old and dearly loved fur kids has gone ahead of us on the path of life.

Rest easy, Dylan, you are in good company while you wait.
_ 
_


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug: thank you Anita, I love that poem. Did you post that when I wrote about Dylan last year? I've shared it with co-workers whose dogs went to heaven shortly after Dylan. I just love it. again, thanks for posting it.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You made me cry thinking of my boy Mason, I miss him so much.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Elsie, I am sorry for your loss of Dylan. How encouraging to get a sign like this. I am so happy you can have this reassuring memory to get you through until you meet again.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

@Carolina, :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

@KS, thank you


----------

